# Kernel event tracing error ID 3?



## shohag2018 (May 5, 2009)

Anyone knows why is this happening? and whats the solution?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

What are you trying to setup? The error refers to "Microsoft-Windows-Setup"

Please provide the info from this link to help us figure it out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## shohag2018 (May 5, 2009)

as far as iknow...i am not trying to install anything!!


----------



## lhawkblue (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm getting the same thing here. I had the Kernal-power event 41 problem - monitor not waking from sleep unless computer was turned completely off then back on. Changed all my settings for sleep to "never" -both for the monitor and the computer. Then disabled the unused audio driver. As long as I turn off the monitor when I leave for more than few minutes I quit having the problem of having to re-boot - but would still have the monitor go to sleep in the middle of my doing something- usually checking e-mail. After a few minutes it would usually come back on although sometimes I had to turn the monitor on and off a number of times. I haven't tracked it to a specific event log item yet although it appears Event ID 7036 involving "the Multimedia Class Scheduler service entered the stopped state" might be implicated. 

Then today I left the monitor on when I left for a couple of hours Firefox and Excel spreadsheets open, nothing else, nothing active, no programs being downloaded- had to reboot the system twice to get the monitor to quit going to sleep. Again had the kernal-power 41 problem along with this kernel-tracing admin error saying "Microsoft Security Essentials OOBE stopped due to OxC000000D" event ID 3.

Any ideas?


----------

